

AOL's Master Plan - talbina
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-aol-way?slop=1

======
spacemanaki
There was a fascinating article in the New Yorker from a few weeks back on AOL
and their strategy over the past few years. As someone who hasn't actually
visited aol.com in 10 years or so, it was pretty interesting. I didn't submit
it because you have to subscribe to the New Yorker, but in case there are any
New Yorker reading HNers who missed it:

[http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/01/24/110124fa_fact_...](http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2011/01/24/110124fa_fact_auletta)

